# Aquascape No.1 - ADA 45P - Final Photo



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Shrimp Tank - Blue Velvets









June 15th









June 17th









July 26th









August 6th









Final Photo - 9/6/2014


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

Amazing! What kind of wood is that that has such fine branching? Also what kind of moss is that, and how did you achieve such a great look with it? I have a project in mind and I'd like to make a moss tree as part of it.


----------



## evodrgn (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow that looks amazing! Love how the bonsai tree looks with the surrounding scape


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

beautiful tank! puts my bonsai tree scape to shame haha. Glad someone else tried growing the tree with mini pellia, I was thinking about it but decided to go with mini fissidens instead. Maybe if I rescape ill use mini pellia as i think it would require a lot less trimming haha


----------



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

jasa73 said:


> Amazing! What kind of wood is that that has such fine branching? Also what kind of moss is that, and how did you achieve such a great look with it? I have a project in mind and I'd like to make a moss tree as part of it.


Its a manmade bonsai tree using driftwood for the trunk and some type of adhesive/sawdust mixture for the limbs. I have no idea what the fine branches on the end are made of but they are natural.

The moss is mini pellia which works really well as it grows dense and is entwined in the small branches and needed no tie down.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Updated photo. Took Equipment out for this picture.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Great scape- probably the best "bonsai" driftwood that I've seen


----------



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

Beautiful scape, it looks amazing!


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

Really nice


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

That is amazing! Nice focal point on the tree, I like that shot. Hey, what you use to attach the mini pella to the tree branch?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice, mind sharing the details of your setup?

Substrate?
CO2?
Lighting?
Rocks?


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

how much tannin leeched out of your wood?


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

MedRed said:


> how much tannin leeched out of your wood?


Not much at all because I boiled the piece first which was a huge mistake. This broke down the adhesive used and the bottom parts fell off as well as one branch.

I think it was actually a happy mistake as the modified piece looks better than the original imo.

But yea BEWARE anyone who bought one of these fake bonsai trees that boiling will break it.

Bump: Nice, mind sharing the details of your setup?

Substrate? ADA Amazonia

CO2? 30 ppm

Lighting? Finnex 18" LED suspended about 6" above water top

Rocks? Slate chips and Yamaya stones and decorative sand

Plants: dwarf hair grass, flame moss, downoi, fissidens, Hygrophilia pinnatifida and HC. Tree is made of Mini Pellia.

Critters: Blue Velvet Shrimp colony


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

So where did you pick that up?

Love the scape btw



mot said:


> Its a manmade bonsai tree using driftwood for the trunk and some type of adhesive/sawdust mixture for the limbs. I have no idea what the fine branches on the end are made of but they are natural.
> 
> The moss is mini pellia which works really well as it grows dense and is entwined in the small branches and needed no tie down.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

thedudeabides said:


> So where did you pick that up?
> 
> Love the scape btw


One of the planted tank members (revspeed I think) was selling them a few months back.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Didn't know you had a 45P. Excellent, my favorite "bonsai" scape I have seen by far.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Final Contest Photo - 9/6/2014

Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Full plant list? Whats the tree 'leaves'? doesn't look like fissidens f. .. coral moss?
Co2 injected?
Ferts?
Lights and lighting schedule?


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> Full plant list? Whats the tree 'leaves'? doesn't look like fissidens f. .. coral moss?
> Co2 injected?
> Ferts?
> Lights and lighting schedule?


I'd love to know as well.
I love treescapes :thumbsup:


----------

